# How Do You Torque Down Your Hitch Ball ???



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

I know I'm suppose to tighten down my Equal-i-er hitch ball down to 450 foot pound. But, what do you all use to hold the hitch ball while pushing on the torque wrench. My hitch ball do not have any flat area to clamp a wrench onto.

Whats the trick???


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A strap wrench. You can get it from Sears for about $19.00. They can also be used as a jar opener, oil filter remover or holding a pipe you do not want to mar with a pipe wrench.

The picture below is the Ridgid version but you should get the idea.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck on finding a socket that fits inside the Equalizer.
Thats a feat that I've failed at so far.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I took our equal-i-zer hitch head to our mechanic, he used a thin walled socket in an impact wrench to torque down the ball.

Mike


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

camping479 said:


> I took our equal-i-zer hitch head to our mechanic, he used a thin walled socket in an impact wrench to torque down the ball.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]101686[/snapback]​


Any idea on the brand of the socket by chance?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

bIG PLUMBERS wrench -- sometimes called a monkey wrench..... tighten down on the ball and then when you start to tighten it it grips....


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I do as Ghosty said or use a large pair of channel locks or vise grips


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sure a pipe wrench or even channel locks will work but I hate the look of the ball with the jaw marks. It would be better is the neck of the ball had flats then you could do it properly with a wrench.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Sure a pipe wrench or even channel locks will work but I hate the look of the ball with the jaw marks. It would be better is the neck of the ball had flats then you could do it properly with a wrench.
> [snapback]101719[/snapback]​


I put a rag around what ever I am holding helps keep down the scratches when using a pipe wrench

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Katrina said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > I took our equal-i-zer hitch head to our mechanic, he used a thin walled socket in an impact wrench to torque down the ball.
> ...


Not sure, it was one made for an impact wrench, he has lots of snap-on tools so maybe it was that.

Mike


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Katrina said:


> good luck on finding a socket that fits inside the Equalizer.
> Thats a feat that I've failed at so far.
> [snapback]101685[/snapback]​


Katrina,

You can pickup a craftman socket to fit inside the Equal-i-zer from OSH (a division of Sears). I was not able to find one at any Sears store, but they were available at both of the OSH I shop at.

For the about same price of a OSH socket and 3/4 to 1/2 extension, you can pickup a complete 3/4" set of sockets, pry bar, extension, and racket on eBay.

Take your pick.


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

I just went to my local NAPA autp parts, They carry heavy equipment tools and I asked them to check it for me. I buy my tools ans parts there so i did not feel bad asking. I also ofer to pay buy they would not take my money. I just a more layal shopper there.


----------

